# Natural M-State metal prospects: A Possiblity



## DarkspARCS (Sep 2, 2020)

:G What if....

I recently came across an anomaly when processing what appeared to be a form of kimberlite that showed micron gold clusters within it. I would like to open up a discussion into a possible new resource for obtaining values that hasn't had a proper introduction, let alone subsequent research of.






I possess what appears to be a form of kimberlite that someone discarded along with other very nice mineral samples and kimberlites. I found these samples discarded in a pile out in the desert, on a dirt road that ventures off of the main highway. Another one of these kimberlite samples is known as a garnetite, and is a very dense rock made strictly of grossular garnet... And possesses some rather large inclusions of gold.

Anyway, I roasted the kimberlite within my furnace using my weed burner wand and a propane tank. The burner roasted the kimberlite (whole rock) within 20 minutes, rendering the heavy, dense rock into what now appears as a decomposed granitoid. I gathered up the crumbled pieces of the rock then crushed the remaining kimberlite via jaw crusher, and then put it through my disc grinder, powdering the rather hard rock into a -800 mesh.

There was almost no sulphur smell when roasting this rock. When panning it the panned results were very confusing. Its good that I have a trinocular ore microscope to review minute rock types.

When reviewing this powdered rock under microscope I observed micron clusters of gold, a copper colored mineral that I discovered was really a rare form of mica found inside some kimberlites known as phlogopite, and a ton of clear crystaline minerals, some of which were green pyroxene and purple pyrope garnets. The clear glass-like minerals (that comprised a majority of the content) confused me.

As did the other mineral constituents that made up the concentrates of the panned down minerals that were mixed in with the gold...

What... Made these minerals just as dense as gold so as to leave the concentrates contaminated?

What... In the heck is this clear mineral?

My deductions from some of the research Im still involved with have provided some answers, but now more complex questions.

 .Metals

*Ignoring the biological aspect of this publication*, the petrologies of monoatomic metals is discussed in brief, being found within volcanic rocks:

*"Monatomic Gold is the non-metallic, non-toxic zero-valence form of Gold. Monatomic Gold is a high-temperature superconductor[1]. It can be manufactured alchemically out of 24 carat metallic gold. It also occurs naturally in minute amounts in volcanic soils..."*

As a side note supporting this statement, it is widely known that kimberlite possesses a quantity of gold and pgm minerals. Kimberlite are not surface element minerals. They are mantle level minerals that are extremely compressed, extremely dense, and extremely hard. Kimberlite xenoclusters and xenocrysts instantly weather into alternate elements as soon as they are introduced to earth's surface. These layers of a kimberlytic funnel will usually turn to ash, whereas a hardened crust will form to seal the remnant of mantle minerals, sealing them from further exposure.

"[M-State] elements are like a hybrid of 3rd-dimensional physicality and 4th-dimensional quantum physicality, so by definition, it is something like 3.5-dimensional matter. It appears, in one context, in the element of earth form as semi-super conducting minerals. In standard science, we have minerals in an elemental form. In [M-State] theory, there is an [M-State] state or 3.5 dimensional upgraded form for all of the standard elemental forms. For example, there is standard elemental Calcium and Magnesium, or 3rd dimensional physical Elemental Calcium and Magnesium form, and there is [M-State] Calcium and Magnesium, or 3.5 dimensional, upgraded, light hybrid, Calcium and Magnesium form. There is standard elemental Gold, Silver, Copper and Platinum, and [M-State] Gold, Silver, Copper, Platinum; and so on and so forth.

[M-State] elements are identified by their M-state, or monatomic form, which suggests that they are found as a singular atom and do not need to share or exchange electrons with other atoms to become stable. They are upgraded to a 3.5-dimensional state and so become more independent. The reason they can do this is because [M-State] atoms’ electrons show more of the characteristics of photons, or light particles, or a hybrid of light and physical. In that context, they are not bound or can bend the laws of electron stability."[/b]

Kimberlite is a geologic remnant of one of earth's most violent types of events...

Kimberlite is extremely hot! Kimberlytic magmas are also extremely dense. They possess minerals that you will not find in normal surface mineralogy, which includes crustal volcanics. Kimberlytic eruptions are like the cork from a champaign bottle blasting off when opened. It is speculated that some kimberlytic eruptions may have sent rather large portions of earth's rock into space when they occur... That's how brissant they are, an earth cork now flying away from earth ...

I have had a moment of interest regards the kimberlytic eruptive process that if proven could provide an untapped resource in the recovery of gold and precious metals from kimberlites. I will provide my theory here, perhaps a discussion can be had, undiscovered scientific publications provided to support it, and other scientific research that is providing methods to exploit it.. 

*THEORY:

My theory is that these glassy minerals that are left behind after panning out the junk rock to concentrate gold values from kimberlite are indeed the [M-State] . form of pm/ pgm.*

*A note on firing**:*

My mining partner Pete fired a concentrated and classified (-800 mesh) amount of this kimberlytic ore after roasting, classifying, regrinding, and magnetic separation... In a bone-ash crucible with borax... And all that was returned was green slag that possessed micro fine gold particles mixed with what appeared to be "flowers" of micro fine chrome-colored metallic beads. Upon a serious grinding of this slag it ground out the "flowers" into a white powder, and it appears that the white powder is HEAVIER than everything else !!!

Mysterious indeed!...

I look forward to having this discussion


----------



## butcher (Sep 2, 2020)

Are they discussing the element of gold or of magical fairy dust?


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 2, 2020)

there is a scientific method that discusses these superconductive states elements exist in, which the link provided touches upon .... However the link also discusses the fairy dust, biological aspect these O.R.M.E. (Orbitally Rearranged Monoatomic Elements) theoretically possess.

David Hudson evidently is the farmer turned physics specialist who was attempting to discover why his soils were failing to support his cotton crops that spent millions of dollars over three decades and discovered the elemental interference that was affecting his crops while at the same time discovering a new form of matter, which O.R.M.E. Exists as.

O.R.M.E. Elements were a big discovery, which created new superconductive materials that literally pulled major electrical values out of thin air during heating. Hudson discovered that significant magnetic fields couldnt affect this superconductive elements functionality, but that these superconductive elements reacted sharply to the subtle magnetics the human body contains ( and thus the big push into legends, health benefits, etc.)


----------



## butcher (Sep 2, 2020)

My problem is separating the speculation, the pseudosciences, and the actual facts of these elements.


I have enough trouble understanding and being able to recover and refine gold from the normal natural deposits of gold ore from the earth crust as it is, without the difficulty of trying to understand and learn how to mine fairy dust or monoatomic floating gold dust, or whatever some alchemist dreamed up.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 2, 2020)

I reviewed some of the older posts within this forum thread and discovered an interesting post that may relate to this issue:

Acoustic Separation Table

I think I will attempt to contact the inventor of this process and if they reply see if any progress was made with their concept.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 2, 2020)

butcher said:


> My problem is separating the speculation, the pseudosciences, and the actual facts of these elements.
> 
> 
> I have enough trouble understanding and being able to recover and refine gold from the normal natural deposits of gold ore from the earth crust as it is, without the difficulty of trying to understand and learn how to mine fairy dust or monoatomic floating gold dust, or whatever some alchemist dreamed up.



Lol... For sure Butcher!

When I began learning the scientific methods discussed within the plethora of patents, processes, publications, etc. The jargon and nomenclatures used by these scientists to discuss the techniques discussed baffled my mind. I continued to pursue my efforts in understanding them and today understand the verbiage used to explain their concepts but still struggle to understand their formulations, which are based in mathematical equations coupled with chemistry terminologies I just dont have a proper education to understand.

I remembered reading Hudson's first documented publication on O.R.M.E. metals, which discussed his decades long research into his discovery which he eloquently made the attempt to explain the process nomenclatures in simple laymen's terms, which during the concluding portions of his publication made amazing quantum physics claims that evidently opened up a wide field scientific community that dealt specifically with superconductive nanoparticle materials ( a cutting edge application that DARPA has been heavily involved with in creating super soldiers as well as JPL/ NASA applications that have created a whole new approach to space-based polymers, nanoparticle applications, and so forth.

The interesting thing to note here is that these superconductive materials are actually being created and have successfully revolutionized certain industries.

Hudson revealed that during his research other scientists involved in the same field published an article which (of all publications) Time magazine covered that revealed that their O.R.M.E. research discovered that these superconductive elements can form into transparent, glass-like compounds. TRANSPARENT GOLD!...?? (huh?)

It was that right there...

That made me remember Hudson's research and equate it to the MASSIVE amounts of this glass-like material that's as dense as gold...


----------



## cosmetal (Sep 2, 2020)

It would be nice if Goran (g_axelsson) would review this O.R.M.E. from a physicist's standpoint and post his opinions.

James


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2020)

Richard,

How'd the assay go on your other material?


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 2, 2020)

cosmetal said:


> It would be nice if Goran (g_axelsson) would review this O.R.M.E. from a physicist's standpoint and post his opinions.
> 
> James



Indeed... If we have a physicist in the house it would be excellent to get his input on this theory of mine...

I don't have a good camera set up yet so this image will be poor. This is what the thickened part of the dried "slag" looks like. As you can see the whitish/ chrome colored "flowering" that occurred when this sample was fired... Along with how it turned the borax flux green. There was no detectable copper in the rock


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 2, 2020)

Lou said:


> Richard,
> 
> How'd the assay go on your other material?


Hi Lou. I contacted the Canadians and they wanted $900 for an umpire assay. I currently am extracting pms to provide for the cost ... So when that happens and they find time to get back with me on the details I will let you know amigo...

=)

As a side note... Has anyone heard from Laser Steve?!...

He has been MIA since this pandemic began... I sent 14 of the XRF samples to him in January for gold and platinum assaying but after that ... Not even a blip on any radar ... Hope hes ok!...


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 3, 2020)

cosmetal said:


> It would be nice if Goran (g_axelsson) would review this O.R.M.E. from a physicist's standpoint and post his opinions.
> 
> James



I don't have time or even if I did I wouldn't want to do a deep dive into ormus gold. That website is a cesspit of technobabble and hogwash. It's only goal is to separate money from the gullible.

There are no strange unexplained phenomena with gold, no matter if it comes in a billion atoms cluster or just a single atom. For example, mass spectrometers splits up atoms in a stream of single atoms and sorts them by mass and counts the number of them hitting a detector. For mass spectroscopy the detection limits is easily down to ppt ( parts per 10-12 = microgram per ton). For some XRF instruments the detection limit is down to a few ppm (gram per ton).
XRF by the way is working on the electrons bound in the inner layers of the atoms so it isn't affected by chemical bonds which only affect the outer layer of electrons in an atom. In other words, XRF doesn't care if atoms are dispersed through a rock or clumped together in small grains. It does it's analyze on a volume sample.
The same goes for atomic absorption spectroscopy, Boil your finely milled sample in aqua regia and run it through an AAS, the flame separates the atoms in single atoms and the instrument tests the content by looking for absorption of light in the atoms in the flame.

If you want to know what a mineral is then you could send it in for analyze for $50 at https://attminerals.com/mineral_identification/

Pressing the ormus topic have resulted in warnings before, it is borderline alchemy and goes against the rules of this forum. We base our discussions on science here.

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 3, 2020)

By the way, the pictures in the first post doesn't look like kimberlite to me. There seems to be a lot of quartz and kimberlites have a low silicate level so quartz is only found as a rarity in small grains at the most.

I've seen samples from around 20 different pipes and I have two samples in my mineral collection.


Kimberlite with Xonotlite from Finland.

Göran


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkspARCS said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Richard,
> ...




You don't need an umpire assay. You're not going to court with this. You just need a $50-80 INAA assay.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 7, 2020)

g_axelsson said:


> cosmetal said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if Goran (g_axelsson) would review this O.R.M.E. from a physicist's standpoint and post his opinions.
> ...


Whoa... 

This is not a post thats got fairies and gibberish here Goran, although I will admit that the website I linked to does have aspects of that sure enough.

My post was about a piece of kimberlite that posses a clear colored glassy substance thats as heavy as the gold thats being panned.

The science I am referring to is also known as M-State elements, Monoatomic particles that usually exist as a singular atom due to its stability, but can exist as a perfectly pure white powder with 5/9ths the weight of its recognized charted element ( i.e. gold, vs. M-State monoatomic gold ), and when heated to a specific temperature will disappear completely from sight yet maintain its weight where it originally was observed. When cooled the element will reappear intact.

These electrically excited compounds are also known as organics (organogold, organosilver, organozinc, etc.), form natural superconductors, have entire industries based upon them, And have a plethora of publications written about them. Here are some possible source texts:

The Chemistry of Organic Derivatives of Gold and Silver

Ion-Radical Organic Chemistry - Principles and Applications

Microwaves in Organic Synthesis

Radiogenic Isotope Geology

Stable Isotope Geochemistry


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 7, 2020)

Lou said:


> DarkspARCS said:
> 
> 
> > Lou said:
> ...


Hi Lou. I will try to find the email I sent. I believe I did ask for an INAA assay specifically and got back from them an assay procedure that sounded like a guaranteed assay.

I will attempt emailing them again and inquire about the INAA assay if I cannot find the email.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 8, 2020)

DarkspARCS said:


> Whoa...
> 
> This is not a post thats got fairies and gibberish here Goran, although I will admit that the website I linked to does have aspects of that sure enough.
> 
> My post was about a piece of kimberlite that posses a clear colored glassy substance thats as heavy as the gold thats being panned.


And I gave a link to a site that offers mineral analysis for a decent price.


DarkspARCS said:


> The science I am referring to is also known as M-State elements, Monoatomic particles that usually exist as a singular atom due to its stability, but can exist as a perfectly pure white powder with 5/9ths the weight of its recognized charted element ( i.e. gold, vs. M-State monoatomic gold ), and when heated to a specific temperature will disappear completely from sight yet maintain its weight where it originally was observed. When cooled the element will reappear intact.
> 
> These electrically excited compounds are also known as organics (organogold, organosilver, organozinc, etc.), form natural superconductors, have entire industries based upon them, And have a plethora of publications written about them. Here are some possible source texts:
> 
> ...



Sure, those links leads to proper scientific books based in real science. But I bet you that none of them mentions "ormus gold" or "m-state elements". Have you read any of them? Any quotes from within to substantiate your claim that they support ormus gold theory?
I'm not going to read 3000+ pages of research grade chemistry literature just to see if there are any support for a fringe theory. This is taking too much of my time as it is and isn't giving anything in return.

Why do I only get ormus sites on the first page when I google "M-State elements"? I don't think the links you provided have anything in common with ormus gold.
As a test I googled "Radiogenic Isotope Geology" "M-State" and it gave me zero hits on that book or even any article.

Claiming that an element could lose 4/9 of the mass by simple heating runs contrary to all known physics for the last 200 years. That includes quantum theory and relativity theory, as well as any observational data since flogiston was debunked in 1770.

The site you linked in your first post describes it as "To get a substance like gold, silver, or copper into the M-state, the elements are put through the alchemical process via high spin."

... and here is the truth, ormus is alchemy and not a proper scientific theory.

Show me one proper scientific peer reviewed paper describing ormus gold or drop this subject. You can take it to a number of other sites on the web where people believes in fairies and pixie dust, but let's keep GRF free from alchemy.

Göran


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 9, 2020)

Greetings Goran!

Lol like yourself I dont have time to resd alot of publications. I posted the links to those books because I felt they were relevant to M-State theory.

The person who I based my explanations from is David Hudson. He did the original research into what Im talking about. I downloaded the presentation he gave on his discovery and research from the site below:

http://www.subtleenergies.com/ormus/

David's presentations and patents can be found here:

http://www.subtleenergies.com/ormus/presentations/present.htm

Contrary to your claim regards physics is the details found within his presentations.

If a patent exists, it must be real...

Cheers


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 9, 2020)

DarkspARCS said:


> If a patent exists, it must be real...
> 
> Cheers



I hope that was said tongue in cheek, like "if it's on the internet it must be true". Remember that we can't interpret things like humor without some qualifying statement or emoji.

I've always appreciated your posts about mineralogy, but this thread isn't one of them.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 9, 2020)

DarkspARCS said:


> Greetings Goran!
> 
> Lol like yourself I dont have time to resd alot of publications. I posted the links to those books because I felt they were relevant to M-State theory.
> 
> ...



How can you claim a book is relevant if you haven't read it? Just by a hunch? At least give a citation from the book to support your claim.

What patents? Numbers please... don't bother, just because there is a patent there is nothing that proves there is a real effect.

https://academic.oup.com/jiplp/article/2/3/136/2358262
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6960975B1/en

I do read a lot of publications, but only those that have anything to offer. And I have a Master of Science in physics after studying it at university level for six years. Physical chemistry, quantum physics, quantum field theory, cosmology, general and special relativity, thermodynamics, electromagnetic field theory, statistical physics, fluid dynamics, space physics, plasma physics, solid state physics, analytical mechanics.... and so on. Just for fun.

Ormus is a banned subject as it is not based in science. Period.

Göran


----------



## Lou (Sep 9, 2020)

Can’t believe we are wasting our lives discussing this crap.

What next, wizard wands and the Philosopher’s stone?


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 10, 2020)

I apologize for bringing up such a sore subject. I thought that I fully explained that this was a scientific query however 4 forum moderators have belittled my attempt to understand a state of matter I have encountered.

And have even threatened to ban me for attempting to use the scientific process to discuss theory and hypothesis on something they call magic and heresy ...

I believe folks like Capernicus, and Gallileo experienced something similar.

If I could delete this thread I would, then take this topic to a more appropriate forum


----------



## Lou (Sep 10, 2020)

Apology accepted. It's not so much a sore subject as it is a thoroughly debunked *stupid* subject that has been hashed out here time and time again. The threat of banning comes from the association with these and absolute definite look-it-up-in-the-dockets cases of scammery and fraud associated with this "science".

If you feel belittled and threatened by being confronted with the simple fact that NO ONE has been able to ever ever ever show proof of the existence of any M state material, I don't know what to tell you. To my knowledge, the whole thing was just made up by some people to sell worthless rocks (or in some cases, supplements) to fools and explain to said fools why traditional assays wouldn't report out the value. These are often the same people claiming ludicrously(hilariously?) high values of PGMs in ore bodies not associated with PGMs...


More appropriate forum:

https://thewizardingworld.co.uk/


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 23, 2020)

Lou said:


> Apology accepted. It's not so much a sore subject as it is a thoroughly debunked *stupid* subject that has been hashed out here time and time again. The threat of banning comes from the association with these and absolute definite look-it-up-in-the-dockets cases of scammery and fraud associated with this "science".
> 
> If you feel belittled and threatened by being confronted with the simple fact that NO ONE has been able to ever ever ever show proof of the existence of any M state material, I don't know what to tell you. To my knowledge, the whole thing was just made up by some people to sell worthless rocks (or in some cases, supplements) to fools and explain to said fools why traditional assays wouldn't report out the value. These are often the same people claiming ludicrously(hilariously?) high values of PGMs in ore bodies not associated with PGMs...
> 
> ...



Actually Lou, Im not apologizing for bringing this subject up. M-state monoatomic elements do exist, any internet search on M-State materials will show that, and that it is a cutting-edge fact that directs several industries with their business involving defense, medicine, aerospace, and other sciences.

Other people's bias regards the OTHER aspects that other people attach to this science isn't my concern, neither is the hocus-pocus aspect wizards and witches talk about. Im interested in science... Science is not an establishment like most view it as, but instead a continuing exploration of the realities around us.

I was NEVER involved with the discussions involving this topic that folks here have ATTACKED me with. But I can see one aspect here that concerns me is that discussion of possiblities regards certain unanswered mater states isnt highly regarded here, even persecuted... but understandably this doesnt alarm me because this is a forum based upon established science and not one encouraging discussion on possibilities. The more appropriate forum I believe that would help address the ISSUES I HAVE DISCOVERED WHILE PROCESSING GOLD IN CERTAIN TYPES OF ORE would be more aptly addressed on a physics or chemistry forum.

I mean another possibility is that the clear glassy material could be diamonds... But that brings up another question... Which I will seek an answer for elsewhere:

If this material is a form of diamond does that mean that diamonds absorb pm values? I mean diamond is after all carbon...


----------



## fishaholic5 (Jun 11, 2021)

Difficulties with processing metals and differences in their apparent forms and properties can generally be explained by oxidation states, allotropy and the elemental ratios of the mineral combinations.
Some things interfere with or catalyse other reactions, some don't like to let go of each other, some appear to take different forms, all of it can be explained even if we don't know how to unlock it yet.
Just my opinion

Cheers Wal


----------



## Biom (Jul 7, 2022)

DarkspARCS said:


> :G What if....
> 
> I recently came across an anomaly when processing what appeared to be a form of kimberlite that showed micron gold clusters within it. I would like to open up a discussion into a possible new resource for obtaining values that hasn't had a proper introduction, let alone subsequent research of.
> 
> ...


How far did you go with this


----------



## Alondro (Jul 7, 2022)

I recently found a gold ring embedded in a piece of kimberlite... there's a creepy voice whispering to me from it... Should I put the Ring on? ;D


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 8, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I recently found a gold ring embedded in a piece of kimberlite... there's a creepy voice whispering to me from it... Should I put the Ring on? ;D


MINE PRECIOUS


----------



## Biom (Jul 8, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I recently found a gold ring embedded in a piece of kimberlite... there's a creepy voice whispering to me from it... Should I put the Ring on? ;D


Not funny


----------



## Biom (Jul 8, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> MINE PRECIOUS


Not funny


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 8, 2022)

Biom said:


> Not funny


Well I found Alondro's comment funny.

He is in a way commenting this, based on a movie.
That is just as true or likely as the comment:

It is all over the internet so it has to be true.

So yes to me it was funny.


----------

